# 70 gto with 73 el camino motor and trans



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

Would it be possible to swap motored and transfer from 73 El Camino and put it in a 70 gto have been trying to find it and no luck. The reason for it is gto has a bad tranny and I wanna replace and repair the motor and transfer them so will everything line up or no thanks


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

What's wrong with the GTO motor? Why not just have GTO trans fixed. There are a few differences between Pontiac and Chevrolet motors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

The motor needs rebuilt and the transmission slips and needs rebuilt and I have never done either of those and don't really know how I am decent with body work but that about all


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing this for all the wrong reasons. I say don't do it. 

You'll need to swap out frame mounts and all the wiring is different because starter is on opposite side of engine as is alternator. Sell the Elco or it's drivetrain and put that towards rebuilding the GTO trans. Just my 2 cents, it's your car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

It is possible to do that swap, however, Pontiac and Chevy motors are different animals, meaning divisions. they purposely were built different from each other. Some others on here have gone this route. I doubt any of them would say its simple, though I could be wrong. But it can be done.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

I only would plan to do this if it was easy but knowing that I won't and I'm fixing a n accord then selling that for parts for the gto but I'm going to do some reading on rebuilding the tranny and either rebuildit all or buy a new to me engine that is closer to the correct year instead of what is in it (was told it was a 76 or so Pontiac 400)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

In the long run I think the car will be worth more even with an incorrect Pontiac motor than with a garden variety SBC.


----------



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not real worried on price plan on keeping it and making it how i like it but one thing i would love is to convert this into a 4 speed but that looks to be expensive


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Swapping to a small block isnt hard. But it does take the right means of doing it. Need frame/motor mounts and either re-route the wiring to the stock battery location or fab up a place for the battery on the pass side. 

Looking back, I wish I'd spent my money on a pontiac. Seems theyre well under rated power wise. But I was also trying to get a cheaper build cause like you I'm not very mechanically inclined either, lol.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

codywp said:


> Would it be possible to swap motored and transfer from 73 El Camino and put it in a 70 gto have been trying to find it and no luck. The reason for it is gto has a bad tranny and I wanna replace and repair the motor and transfer them so will everything line up or no thanks


:cool It can be done, but IT IS JUST WRONG to do it. The only way it would be more wrong was if you wanted to put a F0rd engine in it.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

lol... Hey Red, where in MN are you from? I am in the Rogers area. Seems like there are a number of people on the site from MN. Talking to the guys at Ellingson, he commented that MN had one of the higher per capita rate of collector cars. Makes sense I suppose... we have 6 months out of the year where you can hang out in a heated ice fishing shack drinking beer, or hang out in the heated shop working on cars, and drinking beer...


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool It can be done, but IT IS JUST WRONG to do it. The only way it would be more wrong was if you wanted to put a F0rd engine in it.


GM is GM to me. As long as its GM I think its legit. Nobody complains about lsx swaps in them, lol.

My 383 made more financial sense. When I'm in better shape I'll spend more for a Pontiac but, for now I'll kick butt with my cheby.


----------

